# WII 2!?



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok So I Heard That "Wii 2" Is Coming Out In 2011 Do U Think Wii 2 Will Be A Rip Off?


----------



## AC_Spain (Jan 4, 2009)

Wii HD


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

AC_Spain said:
			
		

> Wii HD


I Hope Lol


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 4, 2009)

Nintendo is most likely going to make another console, but I highly doubt it will be called "Wii 2".
I mean how unoriginal is that? Thats like calling the wii "Gamecube 2".
It will probably be called something else.


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Nintendo is most likely going to make another console, but I highly doubt it will be called "Wii 2".
> I mean how unoriginal is that? Thats like calling the wii "Gamecube 2".
> It will probably be called something else.


Well They Maybe Will Be Making Another Name But For Now They Have To Stick With This Name


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nintendo isn't the only company coming out with a new console soon, Microsoft is also plaining a new console.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

I think that 2011 is way to early for nintendo to make another console, it seems like the wii just came out.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 4, 2009)

Nintendo should call this one "Us", or "Them".


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 4, 2009)

Why would you be asking is "wii2" a rip off it hasn't even come out if it is


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> I think that 2011 is way to early for nintendo to make another console, it seems like the wii just came out.


Maybe for you when did u get it I got mine in 2006...


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 4, 2009)

This isn't even worth a vote, how the hell would we know if it will be a "rip-off" if we know ABSOLUTELY nothing about it, not even the name? And Wii 2 is very unlikely...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

Yea lol sounds cool.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 4, 2009)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> This isn't even worth a vote, how the hell would we know if it will be a "rip-off" if we know ABSOLUTELY nothing about it, not even the name? And Wii 2 is very unlikely...


Thats kinda what I just said.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't expect anything from any of the company's for a while. I'd assume they're new consoles would launch in 2011, but seriously, Wii 2?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 4, 2009)

NO.


----------



## samax2000 (Jan 4, 2009)

isnt that one of those fake roomers
i think it whould be good for a wii 2 but there is not point in making one as the wii is big as it is


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't think Wii 2 would be the final name. Nintendo has always made a new name for their consoles. But if Wii 2 was the real name for it I don't think it would be that bad.
(Playstation, Playstation 2, Playstation 3)




			
				dragonflamez said:
			
		

> NO


No what?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 4, 2009)

They've already announced the creation of Wii HD, which will likely be exactly the same as the current Wii, but with this-gen graphics for the next-gen consoles.

And if Nintendo continues the way they've been going, yes it will be a rip-off.


----------



## a talking Turnip (Jan 4, 2009)

I really don't think Nintendo has already started the Development of a new console only 2years and 3months after the launch date of their Wii.
But I do agree with the fact that Nintendo will start either MAKING another console in 2011, it would probably be released in 2013 because that's how Nintendo is.
AND if they DO make a Wii HD, it would probably come out with the Wii 2, YES THERE IS SUCH A THING! (Rumors though)
All it is are different colours... no big difference.
They've had this rumor since the release date of the Wii, and that's why one of my friends turned down my Wii gift (Yes I had 2 on release date)
And he's regretted it ever since.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 4, 2009)

1up-Luigi-64 said:
			
		

> I don't think Wii 2 would be the final name. Nintendo has always made a new name for their consoles. But if Wii 2 was the real name for it I don't think it would be that bad.
> (Playstation, Playstation 2, Playstation 3)
> 
> 
> ...


No to this thread.
No to everything.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine when i came out too, but that didn't seem that long ago.......


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same Here


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Why would you be asking is "wii2" a rip off it hasn't even come out if it is


Im Just Asking If You THINK It Will Be A Rip Off I Just Want Your Opinion On What You Think


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Don't expect anything from any of the company's for a while. I'd assume they're new consoles would launch in 2011, but seriously, Wii 2?


I Would Say They Are Working On A New Name Until Then But For Now It Has To Be Called Wii 2 And If It's Called Wii 2 In The Future Then Thats Kinda Not Cool


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Jan 4, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> 1up-Luigi-64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what's wrong with the thred?


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

1up-Luigi-64 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Think Hes Just Ansering My Question On This Thread


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Nintendo is most likely going to make another console, but I highly doubt it will be called "Wii 2".
> I mean how unoriginal is that? Thats like calling the wii "Gamecube 2".
> It will probably be called something else.


it reminds me of the xbox360 the playstation2 and 3 lol


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 4, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is 360 not original?

It may use numbers, but at least it's not just "Xbox 2".


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tell me, how long was the gamecube out before the Wii?

Then tell me the time between the N64 and the Gamecube.

2011 seems about right on that time line to me.  Now will it be a rip off?  I don't think so... it could just be an amped up version but that isn't a rip off that is keeping up with the power of other game systems.  Now the Vii that is a rip off, a cheap and inferior copy of the Wii.


----------



## Erica (Jan 4, 2009)

I think it's gonna be called:
WASFMANCSS.
Wii Are Stupid For Making A New Console So Soon.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe it'l be named the Nitendo Revolution? o=

It's like GB, to GBA... minor upgrades basically.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> 1up-Luigi-64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody's a little cranky


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 4, 2009)

maybe this one will play
DVD/BLU-RAY (did i spell that right?)


----------



## Dr. Keko (Jan 4, 2009)

Wiivolution.

.......yuck.

Wii Advance lawl.


It damn well better be HD and have an online home thingy and play Blu-ray. Otherwise it'll just be another gamecube with fancy remotes. ;(


----------



## Erica (Jan 4, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> I think it's gonna be called:
> WASFMANCSS.
> Wii Are Stupid For Making A New Console So Soon.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> maybe this one will play
> DVD/BLU-RAY (did i spell that right?)


Agreed, they need to make something else better than just HD.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2009)

It has been 5 years since the Wii, so I think it's about time! Plus they're making the DSi, which is basically a mini Wii w/ no motion sensors. Well that's not a Wii then, ehhhh... it's close enough.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jan 4, 2009)

is there any proof of this or am I gonna have to go look it up on Goolge myself?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 4, 2009)

*doesn't buy it*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't see a new Nintendo console (besides the DSi) coming out for at least another 5-10 years.


----------



## Dr. Keko (Jan 4, 2009)

^^^ 10 years too long, prolly 5 is a closer bet.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 4, 2009)

lolno

Nintendo will likely release a new one in 2011-2012, same as the other two.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 4, 2009)

If in 2011 or 2012 it is released will any of you buy it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 5, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> lolno
> 
> Nintendo will likely release a new one in 2011-2012, same as the other two.


No, Nintendo even said that the Wii will probably last (at least) another 5 or so years.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 5, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> lolno
> 
> Nintendo will likely release a new one in 2011-2012, same as the other two.


Maybe.


----------



## Erica (Jan 5, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OR
NOIEGBTBEJWTMOTW
No One Is Ever Gonna Buy This Because Everyone Just Wasted Their Money On The Wii


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 5, 2009)

they are upgrsding the wii so it will be current generation not the start of a new generation!

I have pic`s of a project (might not be the wii upgrade) That one slot has nintendo graphics and the other has more


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 5, 2009)

No. If they all came out cartoon graphics, god knows how pissed I'd be.


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 5, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> No. If they all came out cartoon graphics, god knows how pissed I'd be.


well everything nintnendo basically is cartoon but now the same disk in one slot will be cartoon but if put in the other slot they will be ran on more real graphics...Yes, 2 slots lol im loving the idea though.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 5, 2009)

What if you forget to put the card in the right slot. Wii 2 go boom and becomes Crahhp 1.


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 5, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> What if you forget to put the card in the right slot. Wii 2 go boom and becomes Crahhp 1.


noooo, if you put it in the wrong slot you will just not get the desired graphics display.

remember ONE disk runs it`s graphics depending on what slot you put it in. so regular wii games will be used but one slot will run them with better graphics and one will offer normal current wii graphics.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 5, 2009)

Spaztastic. You can play games with barely any graphics with even less graphics. How BRILLIANT.


[/sarcasm]


----------



## Pachein (Jan 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Nintendo should call this one "Us", or "Them".


Nope! It will have to be "Uus" or "theeeme"

 :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------

